# Im new in your forums



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hi, My names Christina (Stina).
Im from Livingston, Scotland. I am 25 years old, and have known that i have pcos and endometriosis since i was 14. I went through Icsi with my ex husband, 3 years ago, but i hyper-stimulated with 40 eggs. On the 31st of May i have an appointment with the Fertility Clinic in the New Royal Infirmary in Edinburgh with my fiancee. We are hoping to go through IVF this summer. I have had 3 miscarraiges in the past, and am hoping that with the help of the specialists i will fall pregnant again and that somehow they will help me stay pregnant. So fingures crossed things will work out, but i say this every year.


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello Stina,
welcome aboard, you will find lots of support and advice on here, wishing you all the luck in the world this summer,
lots of love mmmbops,xxx


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Stina
Welcome to ff, you really have had a rough time havent you? But you have come to the right place for lots of support. 

Good Luck with your treatment

Lisa x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Stina,

Welcome to F.F's . You will get lots of support here and any questions there's always someone around to help.

Good luck with your IVF cycle,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Stina

Welcome to FF and good luck for your appointment and tx. As Gail has said your can get a lot of support on here at all stages of the process. 

If you fancy a chat there is the chat room and most evenings there is someone about in there.

Clare


----------



## barbara01 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi all,

I guess i'm not totally new, just back again after what seems like ages!

I am the mum of one of the girls just entering 2ww (fet today).

Last time, my daughter and her husband were not successful. They were devastated and i didnt know how to help. I also didnt realise how badly it would affect me! I felt powerless to help and to take my daughter's pain away.

The girls on this site were enormously supportive not only to my daughter but to me also. For that, i am truly grateful.

I was wondering if there were any more neuritic mums out there who would like to chat and support each other?

Best wishes to all,

look forward to any replies


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Stina,

Just wanted to welcome you to FF! and wish you luck for the future.

So sorry to hear about your m/c's.

Laine x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies and best wishes, it really means alot. Fingures crossed that all works out well with our future ivf course.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya stina

welcome aboard fertility friends.

I also have endo and pcos.

Best of luck for ur upcoming appointment on the 31st may, i hope all goes well and they are able to give you some posiitive news

we are always here to offer you support whenever u need it

let us know how it goes 

take care


----------

